# Gaggia Classic Modification.



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a Gaggia Classic, and bought a bottomless PF for it. When using it, it would spit and spray uncontrollably regardless of how it was tamped. I read up trying to find what i was doing wrong. I stumbled across a site saying that the pressure on a Classic was set very high so that it would work with pods.

This pressure can be changed by unscrewing the OPV (search Gaggia Classic OPV Mod in google), as soon as i did this i was getting nice, well timed shots (previously coming out too quick) with good, consistent crema.


----------

